# (Resolved) Proxy Socks



## Steven715

Hello I have a full registered vershon of Proxy plus 2.50 
I have
Http
Https
Ftp
All Working
The 1 thing i cant get to work is SOCKS I have the right port number as i have checked this with the settings i have tryed 3 diffrent programs with it 
Napster
Yahoo Pager
ICQ2000A
None of them have worked with it all of them can do socks ver 4 & 5 but none of them connect i have the right port number as well (1080) any sergestions on Proxy+2.50 Build#204


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

This Proxy plus 2.50, where did you get it? The SOCKS proxy, are you trying an anon or just a fast one? The reason I ask is that the anon ones are very hard to find and to check them out is long winded. 
For this program, do you have the proxies already stored in the program or do you have to search for them?

If you can tell me the manufacturer I can look more in depth for you.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Steven715

I got Proxy Plus 2.50 from http://www.proxyplus.net and downloaded it from there and got it registered


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Having a look into it now. Just to clarify something, in the three programs that you have listed in not working with SOCKS, is there a way to configure them inside their own programs, or even a help file?


Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Okay

Did you look at the helpfile with Proxy Plus? This is an excerpt for Yahoo Pager:

>x] Enable SOCKS Proxy
Server Name - fill in the name or the IP address of the PC running Proxy+.
Server Port - number of SOCKS server port. Enter 1080 (or other if you have changed the default value of SOCKS server in Proxy+ settings).

Yahoo Pager supports the use of SOCKS protocol in version 4 and 5. Set version 5 (contains the support of domain names translation to IP address so you do not have to enable DNS Forwarder).

If you use Proxy+ version 2.10 or older you have to disable the authentication of the user in the settings of SOCKS protocol of Yahoo Pager.<

Did you do the last part of this help and disable the authentication?

This is for ICQ:

>ICQ must communicate via SOCKS5 through Proxy+ to work correctly . That means Proxy+ must have enabled the use of this protocol in Proxies/General and ICQ must use proxy with SOCKS5. Because ICQ doesn't use the ability of SOCK5 protocol to translate domain names of ICQ servers to IP addresses, all domain names of ICQ servers in the list of ICQ client must be translated to their IP addresses manually (it is enough to place the IP address of any server on the first position).

Description of ICQ configuration:
From the main menu activate the option "Preferences", choose the bookmark "Connection" and set these characteristics:

"I'm using a permanent connection to LAN" and "I'm behind a firewall or proxy" 
Press the "Firewall Settings" button and set "I am using a SOCKS5 Proxy server" 
Press "Next" button and enter the IP address of the PC running Proxy+ in the line "SOCKS5 host". To "SOCKS5 port" enter number 1080 (or other you set up in the settings of SOCKS protocol in Proxy+).
If you are using ICQ 99a or newer enable the option Resolve IP.
If you use Proxy+ version older than 2.10 make sure that the option "Use RFC1929 authentication for SOCKS" is disabled. Newer versions of Proxy+ already support the authentication of the user. 
Finish with pressing the "Next" button. In the next dialog window you are advised to test the connection through Proxy+. If your Proxy+ is already connected to Internet, use the button "Check My FIREWALL / Proxy Settings" to test, if the settings are correct. 
Press "Done" button. 
If the PC with ICQ uses the DNS server (that means the PC has configured a DNS server with the ability to translate the names of PCs in Internet to IP addresses or in Proxy+ there is the function DNS Forwarder enabled), you do not have to apply the next step.

ICQ (versions older than 99a only !) doesn't work correctly behind proxy server if it is unable to get the IP address of the ICQ communication servers (icq.mirabilis.com). You can solve the problem if you fill in the list of servers the ICQ is using also their IP addresses. First you have to detect the IP address of some server. You can do so easily using the ping.exe command from the DOS prompt window in Windows.
Run on the PC with active connection to Internet from Start menu program "Command prompt" and in the DOS window command ping icq.mirabilis.com. In the first line of the reply the program writes in crotchets the IP address of the server. The other lines are not interesting. Because the name icq.mirabilis.com is serving to more PCs repeating the ping command you get several different IP addresses.<

Did you do all of this?

Couldn't find much on Napster, yet. Still time.

let me know if you have tried all of these setups

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Back again

For Proxy Plus, is it like a cache where it has its own proxies and you have to set up just the one IP in the Dial up Networking? If so, even though this is for Socks2HTTP it may help.

>In Napster: go to proxy configuration, and where it asks what your proxy 
type is select "SOCKS 5" - where it asks for the IP number put 127.0.0.1 
- where it asks for port, put 1080.

In Socks2http, For "Proxy Configuration" select "Use a proxy server" and 
enter <your proxy here> for "Address" and <your proxy port> for "port". 
Under "Gateway", it should say "www.totalrc.net" (without the quotes), 
and 80 for "Gateway port". Log level should be 0
and everything else should be blank.

You should substitute your own appropriate values if your school or ISP 
is already forces you to use a proxy (e.g. what you see in your IE web 
browser settings under "Tools | Internet Options | Connections | LAN 
settings").

This app also uses "Aureate/Radiate" so once the app is installed simpy 
locate and delele these files. Socks2HTTP does not need them.<

Regards

eddie


----------



## Steven715

I did Setup Yahoo and ICQ but still did not work as i had done them before and i had disabled authercation still no luck and i tryed that ip address (127.0.0.1) in napster and that did not work it is a pain in the ***

P.s this is a home network with internet access it would be nice to get it to work propley the connection to the internet on the server is just a normal 56KBS Connection Through a Phone line!

Thanks for all your replys i will still play with it and see if i can get it to work!

Thanks!


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

That IP address (127.0.0.1) was for Socks2HTTP. I was just putting that info in as its to do with a proxy for Napster. Does Proxy+ have its own IP address that you configure into the browser?

Looking on the Usenet, it seems alot of people have the same problems.

Might have to download this program and check it out. Is it free registration? 

What version of Windows are you on? I have read that many people experinence problems pre Win98SE.

For ICQ try this also:

Setting the IP addresses of servers:

In "Preferences" choose "Servers" and pressing "Remove" button you delete
all servers in the list. Then with "Add" button add at least one server,
fill in the IP address to "Address" and the number 4000 to the line "Port".
It is better to add more than one IP address, because if one server doesn't
work ICQ tries to contact another from the list

This is after the bit that I posted on ICQ before. 

I can post this out later tonight and see if we get any replies. Its a tricky one. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## Steven715

THis problem is on all opperating systems Proxy + is on windows 95 and i have tryed yahoo on all of my computers on win95, an win98, and windows me (Menelliam) 

P.s Proxy you can just download you dont have to sine up you get the full vershon just 2 other computers can connect!
The only ip address proxy gosto is the computers 

e.g 
175.52.104.101:4400

you can configure the port but that is set to the defult thay all are!

Thanks again!

Will try the next sergestern thow


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Looking through my old mail. Is this problem still happening or is it working?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Steven715

Unfortunatley Yes i am still having trouble with the proxy i still have not goto it to work thanks!


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Searching for each seperatly so may take some time.

ICQ: You say that you have the latest version. The only thing I can find on troubleshooting is for version 99b, which is not yours but you could still take a look to see if it helps:

http://www.proxyplus.net/faq/articles/EN/art04121.htm

Also, just read this:

*You need to understand that the whole communication process between
user-to-user or user-server-user is done with the TCP/IP communication
protocol. In simple terms, client-server applications communicates between
each other by using the IP Address and a communication port.

The ICQ's "IP Hiding" security feature doesn't hides your IP Address from
other TCP/IP applications, it just hides your IP from showing up in the
other users' ICQ client application under the show User's Details (in ICQ99b
and 2000a) or User's Info (in ICQ99a and before). It is just a lame visual
trick. Internally your ICQ application knows (AND NEEDS TO KNOW) what other
users' IP are, it is a NECESARY "thing" in order to establish a
communication link!*

There's not much else on it. Have you tried reinstalling ICQ to see if that works? Save your database before you try.

I'm looking at the others but I wonder if anyone else has any clues.

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Found Napster at last.

http://www.proxyplus.net/faq/articles/EN/art04120.htm

btw, your default SOCKS is set to 1080 isn't it? You can change it yourself, so check to see that it is 1080.

Also, what are you using to dial up with?

More on ICQ here:

http://www.proxyplus.net/faq/articles/EN/art00609.htm

http://www.proxyplus.net/faq/articles/EN/art00610.htm

When you use these programs, are you getting any erros at all, apart from no connection?

Thats a fair bit to start with.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Steven715

Thanks for all that information it looks like that you have put alot of work into it i am going to try it but i do have the port 1080 setup to 1080 an not some other 4 digit number but this is 3 diffrent pices of software i have tryed and it dont work i have even tryed reinstalling Proxy + and upgrading it from 2.30 to 2.50 and still no go! There is not something you have to set up in the TCP/IP I have to set up? All computers have there own ip address e.g (175.52.104.101) and all up to (175.52.104.109) If there is any thing elce i have to setup in the network then please let me know thank you for you time again will check back with you soon sees ya later!


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

One thing I haven't asked, and I don't know why I haven't, is what is your Browser.

For IE5 look at this:

http://www.proxyplus.net/faq/articles/EN/art00300.htm

IE4

http://www.proxyplus.net/faq/articles/EN/art00301.htm

Opera 3.6

http://www.proxyplus.net/faq/articles/EN/art00303.htm

Netscape 4

http://www.proxyplus.net/faq/articles/EN/art00302.htm

Have a look at the one that you use and see if you have set it up correctly.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Steven715

Right i have looked at the web page for IE5 Whitch i have i have setup how thay asked and i am going to change 1 thing thay sed to see if that works post back in a sec


----------



## Steven715

I took all the settings out of the settingings out of iE5 and left in the socks fild in and that did not work! 1 thing yahoo messanger does brin up is when it is setup only throu socks is Connecting to csc.yahoo.com:80
then
csc.yahoo.com:25
then
yahoo messenger can't connect
this is a pain in the ars!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddie5659

You're telling Me..... 

Anyway, what about the other two, ICQ and Napster, are they working?

eddie


----------



## Steven715

I have tryed them 2 and thay dont even try thay just come up with cant connect but there is no time delay it is straight away but http,ftp,and https all work fine!

Thanks again


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Okay, my hard drive is dying at home but when I get my new one I'll download and try the program. As I am at work, for the moment try this.

Uninstall Proxy+ and reinstall and see if it works. If not, I'll look in depth later if thats okay. Also, going on holiday in a week so won't be here for 2 after, until Sept 18th.

I'll have a look if I get it installed before, if not, it'll have to be after.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Steven715

I have Tryed Uninstalling and reinstalling but still nothing i have even tryed it on anouther computer thanks for all your help on this you have been more then helpfull have a good holiday will sees you in 2 weeks then sees ya


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Well, as we sing at the footy game's here

'ere we go, 'ere we go...blah blah

Back now. I downloaded the program. There's not much to the actual program screen is there? I had version 2.06.

Anyway, I'm still looking at what you wrote before. For Yahoo you said

Connecting to csc.yahoo.com:80 
then 
csc.yahoo.com:25 
then 
yahoo messenger can't connect

Port 25 is an email port. If you have this blocked then you will not get out. I saw this at http://help.earthlink.net/port25/

WHAT IS PORT 25 BLOCKING?
Port 25 blocking will stop spammers from sending out huge waves of unauthorized junk email by preventing EarthLink email from being sent out through any non-EarthLink mail servers. With Port 25 blocking, anyone logged in to an EarthLink access number will only be able to send mail through the EarthLink mail servers, thereby allowing us to block spam sent out through our network.

I know its a bit off the subject but what are you using as your ISP? I don't know what Earthlink is but some have problems with it.

You say you've tried other PC's, different OS's, etc. I know you won't want to hear this but have you tried another proxy cache? If you want to stick with this I can delve the newsgroups as they are a great scource.

I like a challenge 

Regards

eddie


----------



## gamemaster_bm2

You might want to try a different proxy server if this one is causing trouble.

The one i have is Analogx proxy, and it works well with the programs you mentioned, except napster

the website is at www.analogx.com


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

Can't belive I got a reply for this one 



> sorry for the 3 year delay i did not know i had this lol but to let you know i did i used a program called proxy+ thanks i hope this may still help you


Is this still causing you problems? If so, I can look at it properly this weekend, as my video card has gone on my pc at home, so should be up and running by then 

eddie


----------



## Steven715

rofl well i got it sorted in the end. i am now using a router back then i was using poxy+ so all is sorted now lol thanks for your help over the years lol thanks :up:


----------



## eddie5659

Glad to hear it, I'll mark this Resolved 

Its nice to get feedback on a problem, no matter how old the thread is 

eddie


----------

